# alcuno/nessuno



## urizon9

Ciao! Un italiano mi ha detto che non si può usare "alcuno" nella frase negativa,ma il dizionario dice che è giustissimo.Grazie per il chiarimento! *Di libri non ne ho comprati alcuno.*


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, urizonnove! No, non è vero che _alcuno_ non si può usare nelle frasi negative. Anzi, al singolare dovrebbe essere usato quasi esclusivamente nelle frasi negative, con il valore di _nessuno._ Quello che è vero, invece, è che è un aggettivo/pronome indefinito a cui si ricorre soprattutto nello scritto, mentre nel parlato non è molto utilizzato: nelle frasi positive è per lo più sostituito come aggettivo da _qualche _(ho qualche dubbio), e come pronome da _qualcuno_ (ho visto qualcuno che conosco)_,_ e in quelle negative da _nessuno_ in entrambi i casi (non ho alcun/nessun dubbio; non ho visto nessuno che conosco), però si usa ancora abbastanza quando è retto da _senza_ (senza alcun dubbio; senza alcuna esitazione).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io direi:

Non ho comprato alcun libro.
Di libri non ne ho comprati nessuno(poco naturale comunque)

*Di libri non ne ho comprati alcuno.*

Ovviamente in frasi negative alcuno è sinonimo di nessuno.
La tua frase è scorretta perchè con quella costruzione devi usare *nessuno*, non perchè *alcuno* non è corretto in frasi negative.


----------



## sgnappa!

*C*iao!
*N*on è vero che alcuno non si deve usare nelle frasi negative, anzi!!
*L*a frase ideale sarebbe:
'*N*on ho alcuna penna da prestarti'
*I*l problema è che in italiano si è creata questa abitudine di usare nessuno al posto di alcuno nelle frasi negative cosi da risultare una frase del tipo:
'*N*on ho nessuna penna da prestarti'
*Q*uesta frase letteralmente è sbagliata perchè due negazioni (non + nessuna) danno luogo a un'affermazione, quindi il significato diventa che 'ho qualche penna da prestarti' cosi come quando si dice 'non c'è nessuno' il realtà vuol dire che c'è qualcuno.

*Q*uesto è l'uso corretto.

PERO', come ho detto, l'abitudine è di usare nessuno e per questo è diventato corretto usarlo.

* R*icapitolando quindi si puo' usare anche 'alcuno' nelle frasi negative semplicemente è molto inusuale....le frasi piu comuni in cui si usa alcuno son frasi del tipo:
'*N*on c'è alcun problema'
'*N*on ho alcuna intenzione di aiutarti'

*Q*uindi per usarlo, usalo.
*A*l massimo ti guarderanno stupiti.




> Maiuscole per favore.


----------



## sam1978

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io direi:
> 
> Non ho comprato alcun libro.
> Di libri non ne ho comprati nessuno(poco naturale comunque)
> 
> *Di libri non ne ho comprati alcuno.*
> 
> Ovviamente in frasi negative alcuno è sinonimo di nessuno.
> La tua frase è scorretta perchè con quella costruzione devi usare *nessuno*, non perchè *alcuno* non è corretto in frasi negative.



Giusto... Piuttosto sarebbe giusto dire:
"Non ho comprato *alcun* libro".
Spesso diciamo: "Non ho comprato nessun libro", me secondo una scuola di pensiero la doppia negazione in una frase, in italiano, confermerebbe. Così, la frase: "Non ho visto nessuno" si renderebbe più corretta con "Non ho visto alcuna persona". 
Ovviamente tra la grammatica e le parlate popolari c'è sempre un pochino di differenza... Talvolta errori popolari diventano regole...
Perciò è molto più usato: "Non ho visto nessuno", "Non ho comprato nessun libro", etc.
Un discorso un po' articolato, ma spero possa chiarire...


----------



## urizon9

Grazie per il chiarimento utilissimo! Sì,Paul,"alcuno" non si può usare al posto di "nessuno" solo nel mio esempio.Allora capisco dove ho sbagliato! Grazie,Necsus,per la spiegazione! A presto!


----------



## Necsus

sgnappa! said:


> quando si dice 'non c'è nessuno' il realtà vuol dire che c'è qualcuno.


Sicuro?


----------



## Mariano50

Me lo chiedo anch'io, e, prima di rispolverare l'epica Odissea contenente un chiarissimo "Nessuno" con valore positivo , mi son riletto il meno epico ma un po' più moderno De Mauro:

"2 solo sing., con valore positivo, spec. in proposizioni interrogative dirette e indirette, qualcuno, qualche persona: _non ha telefonato n.?_, _hai visto n.?_, _controlla se c’è n._"


----------



## Broca's Area

sgnappa! said:


> *Q*uesta frase letteralmente è sbagliata perchè due negazioni (non + nessuna) danno luogo a un'affermazione, quindi il significato diventa che 'ho qualche penna da prestarti' cosi come quando si dice 'non c'è nessuno' il realtà vuol dire che c'è qualcuno.


 
Ma le lingue naturali non funzionano come le somme algebriche, nonostante le astrazioni normative delle lingue di cultura! 
Se l'elemento negativo (poniamo, _nessuno_) si trova dopo il verbo, allora bisognerà anche usare la negazione preverbale _non. _

Es. *Nessuno* ti ha chiamato. --> *Non* ti ha chiamato *nessuno*. 

In registri più formali, tuttavia, si può usare la negazione di frase _non_ e, dopo il verbo, il quantificatore _alcuno_, in luogo di _nessuno_.

*Non* c'era *nessuna *traccia di pentimento in lui. --> *Non* vi era *alcuna *traccia di pentimento in lui.





Mariano50 said:


> [...]Me lo chiedo anch'io, e, prima di rispolverare l'epica Odissea contenente un chiarissimo "Nessuno" con valore positivo  [...]


Effettivamente quell'episodio omerico è stato fonte di travagli per molti traduttori in lingue le cui negazioni si comportano in maniera differente. Consiglio a chi volesse saperne di più il volume di Giuliano Bernini e Paolo Ramat, _La frase negativa nelle lingue d'Europa_, Bologna, Il Mulino, 1992.


----------



## mickeybrz

Circa il fatto che l'italiano, più di altre lingue, non rispetta rigorosamente l'algebra ("non ho mangiato niente" dovrebbe significare "ho mangiato qualcosa" ma non è così) e quindi subisce influenze "ad orecchio", mi permetto di citare (senza aprire un thread che magari esiste già, se è così mi scuso) l'uso di "affatto", che vuol dire "completamente". Poiché "affatto" viene utilizzato praticamente solo nella locuzione "niente affatto", da solo prende un significato negativo, che invece non ha.
"Ti sei divertito alla mia festa?" "Affatto!".
Nessuno lo percepisce come "certo, assolutamente, che festa!" ma piuttosto come "per niente, che schifo!". Buona Pasqua a tutti.


----------



## sgnappa!

Broca's Area said:


> Ma le lingue naturali non funzionano come le somme algebriche, nonostante le astrazioni normative delle lingue di cultura!
> Se l'elemento negativo (poniamo, _nessuno_) si trova dopo il verbo, allora bisognerà anche usare la negazione preverbale _non. _
> 
> Es. *Nessuno* ti ha chiamato. --> *Non* ti ha chiamato *nessuno*.
> 
> In registri più formali, tuttavia, si può usare la negazione di frase _non_ e, dopo il verbo, il quantificatore _alcuno_, in luogo di _nessuno_.
> 
> *Non* c'era *nessuna *traccia di pentimento in lui. --> *Non* vi era *alcuna *traccia di pentimento in lui.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effettivamente quell'episodio omerico è stato fonte di travagli per molti traduttori in lingue le cui negazioni si comportano in maniera differente. Consiglio a chi volesse saperne di più il volume di Giuliano Bernini e Paolo Ramat, _La frase negativa nelle lingue d'Europa_, Bologna, Il Mulino, 1992.


 

Innanzi tutto nell' Odissea il termine "nessuno" è stato utilizzato proprio con valenza negativa, infatti Omero aveva detto a Polifemo che il suo nome era "Nessuno" così quando gli altri chiedevano ' chi è stato?' Polifemo rispondeva "Nessuno, è stato Nessuno".
Questa è stata la tecnica di Omero per far sì che nessuno capisse che era stato lui.

Secondo: si che la lingua italiana, in questo caso, funziona come la matematica. Dire ' non c'è nessuno' significa che *c'è qualcuno*!!!
Il fatto che col passare degli anni abbiamo adottato la consuetudine di dire 'non c'è nessuno', 'non voglio niente' o altre frasi del genere, non vuol dire che siano *originariamente* corrette.


----------



## Crisidelm

Ma ora lo sono, che ci piaccia o meno: la lingua evolve sempre, ma non sempre in direzioni che incontrano i nostri favori. Nelle frasi citate, la valenza di "doppia negazione" in senso stretto si ha solo se a seguire si specificano  proprio in tale senso e in modo esplicito (spesso dando così un valore ironico o sarcastico al tutto).
"C'è nessuno in casa?"
"Non c'è nessuno, ci sei tu!".


----------



## sgnappa!

Crisidelm said:


> Ma ora lo sono, che ci piaccia o meno: la lingua evolve sempre, ma non sempre in direzioni che incontrano i nostri favori. Nelle frasi citate, la valenza di "doppia negazione" in senso stretto si ha solo se a seguire si specificano proprio in tale senso e in modo esplicito (spesso dando così un valore ironico o sarcastico al tutto).
> "C'è nessuno in casa?"
> "Non c'è nessuno, ci sei tu!".


 

Appunto!!!
Siamo d'accordo.
Sono d'accordissimo con te, io ho solo spiegato il vero significato e ho sottolineato che ora è entrato nella lingua comune questo modo di dire e quindi non è errore.


----------



## Broca's Area

sgnappa! said:


> Innanzi tutto nell' Odissea il termine "nessuno" è stato utilizzato proprio con valenza negativa, infatti Omero aveva detto a Polifemo che il suo nome era "Nessuno" così quando gli altri chiedevano ' chi è stato?' Polifemo rispondeva "Nessuno, è stato Nessuno".
> Questa è stata la tecnica di Omero per far sì che nessuno capisse che era stato lui.
> 
> Secondo: si che la lingua italiana, in questo caso, funziona come la matematica. Dire ' non c'è nessuno' significa che *c'è qualcuno*!!!
> Il fatto che col passare degli anni abbiamo adottato la consuetudine di dire 'non c'è nessuno', 'non voglio niente' o altre frasi del genere, non vuol dire che siano *originariamente* corrette.


 
Se con originariamente intendi “nel tuo mondo ideale”, allora sono disposto a darti ragione! Se invece ti riferisci a qualcosa di simile a “in italiano antico” o “in un periodo della storia della lingua italiana dalle origini fino a una certa fase”, in questo caso le cose non stanno proprio così; infatti in italiano, da sempre, quando l’elemento negativo _nessuno/niente_ si trova dopo il verbo (e la negazione ha portata su tutta la frase), vi è anche la negazione preverbale _non_, esattamente come in italiano moderno. Ecco alcuni esempi del XIII secolo:

[…] io *non* trovo *nessuno* / che l’abbia navicato […] (Brunetto Latini, _Tesoretto_)

[…] se non dice perché e come, la sua difensione *non* vale *neente* [...] (Brunetto Latini, _Rettorica_)

[…] e non credo che anche udissero parlare di questa donna, e *non* ne sanno *neente* [...] (Dante, _Vita Nuova_)

Anzi, in italiano antico vi sono casi in cui la doppia negazione figura anche quando l’indefinito negativo è preposto al verbo, cosa che in italiano moderno non è possibile. Avremo quindi, accanto a frasi con lo stesso comportamento dell’italiano moderno quali:

[…] *neuno* puote essere filosofo se non ama la sapienzia […] (Brunetto Latini, _Rettorica_)

esempi di questo tipo, inaccettabili oggi:

[…] e comandò a’ baroni che *neuno non* li insegnasse spendere questo oro […] (_Novellino_)

È dunque inutile fare appello a principi algebrici per descrivere o spiegare le strutture e i meccanismi delle lingue storico-naturali. Questi tentativi pertengono piuttosto alle grammatiche normative che vogliono introdurre regole ritenute “logiche”, volte a eliminare le ridondanze e a far assomigliare il proprio sistema alla lingua considerata “perfetta” per eccellenza, il latino. Non è sempre vero, perciò, che due negazioni affermino.
Tra parentesi, la doppia negazione è stata bandita anche dall’inglese prescrittivo, ma è noto che nelle sue varietà substandard essa è usata sistematicamente (_I ca*n’t* get *noooo* satisfaaaaction_…). 

D’altro canto quella dell’italiano non è l’unica strategia di negazione possibile tra le lingue del mondo.
Tornando a Omero, in greco antico un indefinito negativo, che esso fosse pre- o postverbale, era sufficiente per negare la frase, senza che fosse necessario collocarvi un altro elemento negativo. A seconda della lingua scelta, però, una traduzione _verbum de verbo_ di _Od_. 12,408 (_o philoi, *outis *me kteinei doloi oude biephin_), potrà risultare: a) un azzeccato gioco metalinguistico; b) una frase che suona “strana”o c) una frase agrammaticale.
Rosa Calzecchi Onesti traduce così:

*Nessuno*, amici, m’uccide d’inganno e non con la forza.

Indubbiamente la traduzione senza i complementi di modo (_Nessuno, amici, m’uccide_) rende perfettamente le due possibili letture dell’originale, mentre con l’aggiunta di _d’inganno e non con la forza_, il verso perde un po’ della sua potenza espressiva e ambiguità. Vabbè, accontentiamoci...


----------



## Necsus

sgnappa! said:


> Dire ' non c'è nessuno' significa che *c'è qualcuno*!!!
> Il fatto che col passare degli anni abbiamo adottato la consuetudine di dire 'non c'è nessuno', 'non voglio niente' o altre frasi del genere, non vuol dire che siano *originariamente* corrette.


Mi permetto di esprimere il mio totale disaccordo: che io sappia, in italiano le suddette frasi sono e sono sempre state corrette.
E mi permetto anche di consigliare di estrinsecare con estrema chiarezza affermazioni di questo tipo, corredandole di un'adeguata dimostrazione della loro eventuale fondatezza, per il bene di coloro che ci leggono, in particolare gli stranieri, che potrebbero essere indotti a cercare di esprimere l'assurda convinzione che un posto era pieno di gente come logica conseguenza del fatto che loro non hanno visto nessuno! 
Per quanto mi è dato sapere, in italiano non è mai stata codificata una regola secondo la quale è un errore dire _non [ho visto] nessuno_ in luogo di _non [ho visto] alcuno_, né soprattutto è stato mai usato _non [ho visto] nessuno_ per esprimere contro qualunque logica il concetto _[ho visto] qualcuno_!
Nel latino classico sì, la doppia negazione corrispondeva a un'affermazione, ma nel latino volgare la tendenza era quella di rafforzare una negazione con un'altra negazione, e questo dovrebbe aver dato origine alla doppia negazione in italiano, che contrariamente a quanto si potrebbe essere portati a pensare, in realtà ha valore di affermazione solo in alcuni usi enfatici (non posso non considerare che…). 
Del resto _nessuno_ proviene (secondo l'ipotesi più accreditata) dal latino _ne ipse unus_, che vuol dire appunto _neanche uno, nemmeno un'unità_, e dal momento che questo uno _non_ c'è, _non_ può essere visto, quindi logica vuole che se _non_ c'è _nessuno_, _non_ si vede _nessuno_..!
Parlando poi della negazione in presenza di un quantificatore (gli indefiniti esprimono una quantità approssimativa) negativo, voglio ricordare anch'io che _nessuno, niente, nulla_ e _mai_ vengono impiegati senza la particella _non_ (preverbale) soltanto quando precedono il verbo, quando invece sono posti dopo il verbo richiedono un’altra negazione nella frase. E in proposito dice Serianni (VII-191): 
"Questa norma va oggi osservata scrupolosamente, almeno nello scritto formale. Tuttavia nell'italiano dei secoli scorsi e anche in quello contemporaneo non mancano le deflessioni, in un senso o nell'altro". Quindi se proprio si vuole individuare una regola, proporrei di adottare questa come tale, anche se derivata dall'uso, piuttosto che una apparentemente mai esistita sull'erroneità dell'espressione. Quanto invece all'ellissi del _non_ preverbale, sempre Serianni specifica che si tratta di un fenomeno che "riguarda in genere ogni coppia di elementi negativi, che popolarmente si riducono a un solo membro, per semplificazione («ho mica soldi», «adesso sei più una bambina», ecc.) e che ha riscontri anche fuori dall'Italia _(_in francese si dice correntemente «je sais pas» invece di «je ne sais pas»)".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> Ho l'impressione che qui qualcuno faccia un po' di confusione tra l'italiano e magari una lingua come l'inglese dove la doppia negazione non si usa, a meno che si voglia proprio negare due volte, cioè affermare.
> Sarebbe interessante sapere se questa teoria ha un minimo di riscontro oggettivo o è semplicemente una seppur rispettabilissima *opinione personale*.
> Visto che gli stranieri usano il forum solo italiano come strumento didattico, pregherei chiunque voglia sostenere qualcosa che non ha nessun riscontro oggettivo di specificare chiaramente che ciò di cui sta parlando è solo la sua opinione, e non una regola della lingua italiana.


----------



## giovannino

Broca's Area said:
			
		

> È dunque inutile fare appello a principi algebrici per descrivere o spiegare le strutture e i meccanismi delle lingue storico-naturali. Questi tentativi pertengono piuttosto alle grammatiche normative che vogliono introdurre regole ritenute “logiche”, volte a eliminare le ridondanze e a far assomigliare il proprio sistema alla lingua considerata “perfetta” per eccellenza, il latino


----------



## sgnappa!

Come volete!
Nessun problema. Io la penso così. E di tutti i commenti nessuno ha capito quello che intendevo.
E tendo a sottolineare che io dico 'non c'è nessuno' 'non c'è nulla da fare' 'non ho nessuna intenzione' ecc ecc ecc

*E comunque la domanda originaria è che l'amico di Urizon9 gli ha detto che non si puo' usare alcuno nelle frasi negative e io ho risposto ' si che si puo' usare, certe volte anche piu' correttamente che 'nessuno'. Punto. *


----------



## Salegrosso

sgnappa! said:


> E di tutti i commenti nessuno ha capito quello che intendevo.


 
Mah, secondo me invece hanno capito eccome, e sostenuto che la tua argomentazione non si fonda su riscontri oggettivi. 
Non posso che trovarmi d'accordo con gli altri. 

Se vuoi avere il brivido della doppia negazione, non puoi dire _Non c'e' nessuno_ e pretendere che significhi che c'e' qualcuno. 
Per evitare ambiguita' dovresti dire _Non e' vero che la stanza non contiene persone. _
Ma allora si entra nel campo della logica, seppur espressa in lingua italiana, che e' diversa dalla lingua italiana in se'.


----------



## federicoft

sgnappa! said:


> Il fatto che col passare degli anni abbiamo adottato la consuetudine di dire 'non c'è nessuno', 'non voglio niente' o altre frasi del genere, non vuol dire che siano *originariamente* corrette.



Abbiamo tutti capito bene, e quanto citato semplicemente non corrisponde al vero. 

Perdonami se ti può sembrare brusco, non sarei nemmeno intervenuto se non sapessi (doppia negazione che afferma!) che questo forum è utilizzato da persone che stanno apprendendo la nostra lingua e che meritano informazioni esatte.


----------



## sgnappa!

*I*o ho ragione infatti COME VOI sostengo che per dire che la casa è vuota si dica 'non c'è nessuno' poi contro i muri non posso parlare e vabbè non scrivo più cosi siente contenti


----------



## federicoft

sgnappa! said:


> io ho ragione infatti COME VOI sostengo che per dire che la casa è vuota si dica 'non c'è nessuno'



Sostenevi anche che quella frase fosse "originariamente" errata. Cosa che non è.

Ma sono sicuro che hai capito benissimo.


----------

